# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Nhờ vả ae trong Sì gòn

## huyquynhbk

Báo cáo các cụ !
  E được sếp cử đi Sì gòn từ ngày 13/09 đến 17/09.Tiện thể muốn giao lưu với các cụ trong nam, nên từ giờ tới cuối tuần này các cụ có chương trình gì or đi bãi thì cho e đi ké với ah. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hoctap256

e ở gần sài gòn...... hân hạnh đón tiếp cụ :v

----------


## huyquynhbk

> e ở gần sài gòn...... hân hạnh đón tiếp cụ :v


Cụ cứ đùa e.hihi

----------


## Gamo

Vào gọi em số 09 sáu sáu năm sáu 2222, mời cụ đi uống cà phê  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

A hay quá, chủ thớt bớt chút thời gian qua nhà lão Gamo chụp giúp em con máy cnc của lão cho em mở rộng tầm mắt với ạ.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

Óe... cấm tiệt... hohoho

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Vào gọi em số 09 sáu sáu năm sáu 2222, mời cụ đi uống cà phê


Hihi Ok cụ Gamo.mai vào tới trong đó tình hình ntn e sẽ alo cụ nhé 
@cụ Tuấn : Ok cụ.cụ Gamo cho e ghe qua con máy xi en xi của cụ nhá.hihi

----------


## giahangsi

> Báo cáo các cụ !
>   E được sếp cử đi Sì gòn từ ngày 13/09 đến 17/09.Tiện thể muốn giao lưu với các cụ trong nam, nên từ giờ tới cuối tuần này các cụ có chương trình gì or đi bãi thì cho e đi ké với ah.


Giao lưu về cái gì mới dc

----------


## vanminh989

> Giao lưu về cái gì mới dc


bác cho hỏi , bác tham gia diễn đàn này với mục đích gì ạ  :Big Grin:  . mà đôi khi gặp nhau cafe ... cũng là giao lưu mà bác ?

----------


## Diyodira

> A hay quá, chủ thớt bớt chút thời gian qua nhà lão Gamo chụp giúp em con máy cnc của lão cho em mở rộng tầm mắt với a.


Cụ cứ dư lày thì tội cho ông Gamo quá  :Smile:

----------


## remcuatphcm123

huhu, giờ em mới đọc được tin của bác nè, hẹn bác lần sau nhé

----------

